# JBuilder 9 Personal



## stev.glasow (12. Jul 2003)

wer es noch nicht weis:
hier gibts den JBuilder 9 (Personal) kostenlos zum downloaden (legal!!!)
nur registrierung nötig.

find ich überings fair von borland - dass auch mal an schüler und studenten gedacht wird.


----------



## Nobody (12. Jul 2003)

ich selber nutze ihn und kann nur sagen erst ist wirklich 1a.
die hilfen sind echt genial und erspart einem oft lange suche, denn wer kennt es nicht: man hat eine klammer vergessen, aber wo? damit kein problem:
1. klammern werden automatisch gesetzt (abschaltbar)
2. wenn man hinter bzw vor einer klammer steht wird die dazugehörenden öffnende bzw schliessende farbig makiert

also saugen und weniger stress haben


----------



## stev.glasow (12. Jul 2003)

ist der auch so langsam wie seine vorgänger


----------



## Nobody (13. Jul 2003)

wenn du meinst, das er dir an manchen stellen alle möglichen befehle ausgibt, ja.
tipp: gleich beim '.' drücken danach ein schneller klick auf die esc taste und die sache ist behoben. und wenn du sie doch mal brauchst, einfach nicht die esc taste drücken  :wink: 
und das er sonst langsam wäre ist mir nicht bekannt

ach und fast vergessen, der debug modus (gibts auch schon in der personal edition) ist wirklich 1a. einfach die breakpoints in der/den geschwünschten zeile setzten und starten. nun wird angezeigt, ob dieser punkt überhaupt erreichbar ist und wenn er erreicht ist kann man mit der F8 taste schritt für schritt durchgehen und zb die werte der variablen beobachten oder man kann das programm weiter bis zum nächsten bp laufen lassen.


----------



## stev.glasow (13. Jul 2003)

ok - werd ihn mal ausprobieren. 
und danke für die kleinen tipps.


----------

